# anyone living in Durango, Mexico?



## bajamary1952 (5 mo ago)

Havent found much about Durango online in English or Spanish. Now in Baja and want to leave due to becoming expensive due to Americans from California moving here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

bajamary1952 said:


> Havent found much about Durango online in English or Spanish. Now in Baja and want to leave due to becoming expensive due to Americans from California moving here.


I've never been to Durango, but I have an American friend who lives in northern Zacatecas State and visits Durango City frequently. Would you like me to ask her if it would be ok for you to write to her?


----------

